
Winklevoss Brothers Launch Ethereum Token Backed by U.S. Dollars - doener
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2018/09/07/winklevoss-brothers-launch-ethereum-token-backed-by-us-dollars/#1c8e166b7e1f
======
MrEfficiency
Since ETH is expensive and slow, I dont understand why they didnt just
copypaste ETH and run their own...

